# Neobarrettia spinosa (Red - Eyed Spiney Katydid)



## JT (Jun 27, 2007)

I just recieved a pair of these for my birthday from my wife ( best gift ever)  but i really know nothing about them. I've got the Dec. '05 issue of invertebrates magazine with them on the cover but i need more info. I know they're predatory, and mean as heck but that's about it.if anyone's kept these please give me as much care info as possible courtship/breeding info would be nice as well.


----------



## Orin (Jun 30, 2007)

Adults usually recognize each other as a threat but of course they can cannibalize. They are mean, they'd take out any adult mantis in a heartbeat. Use the largest cage to place them together for a day. Otherwise I think the invert magazine article covers other stages.


----------



## colddigger (Jun 30, 2007)

a predatory katydid?

_vat ah tvist!_

i want some!


----------

